# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Ботнет Sathurbot атакует WordPress

## olejah

Недавно обнаруженный бэкдор формирует из компьютеров-жертв ботнет, который используется для взлома учетных записей WordPress. Впоследствии взломанные аккаунты используются для дальнейшего распространения вредоносной программы.

Новый вредонос получил имя Sathurbot, для распространения он использует торренты. Схема следующая: на скомпрометированных сайтах размещаются якобы фильмы и бесплатное программное обеспечение, соответственно, пользователи, ищущие эти фильмы или программы, попадают на такие сайты.

Как «фильмы», так и «софт», загруженные с помощью этих торрент-файлов, содержат исполняемый файл, расчет сделан на то, чтобы заставить пользователя запустить его. После запуска исполняемый файл загружает DLL зловреда Sathurbot.

После запуска вредоносная программа информирует жертву о том, что ее машина стала ботом в сети Sathurbot. Затем бэкдор связывается с командным центром, это взаимодействие включает в себя отправку отчетов о статусе, получение команд и ссылок на загрузку других вредоносных программ.




> «Sathurbot может обновляться, загружать и запускать другие исполняемые файлы. Мы наблюдали попытки загрузки и запуска Boaxxe, Kovter и Fleercivet» - предупреждают исследователи безопасности ESET.


Sathurbot содержит более пяти тысяч базовых общих слов, случайно объединяющихся в 2-4 словосочетания, эти словосочетания используются в качестве строк запроса через популярные поисковые системы. Затем вредонос выбирает случайный фрагмент текста длиной 2-4 слова с каждой веб-страницы в результатах поиска и использует его для следующего этапа поисковых запросов.

Следующим шагом вредонос ищет сайты под управлением WordPress, однако эксперты утверждают, что бэкдор также интересуется Drupal, Joomla, PHP-NUKE, phpFox и DedeCMS.

нов сформирован, вредонос отправляет его боту в формате login:[email protected] Далее, как утверждают исследователи ESET, боты пытаются подобрать данные для входа, используя пресловутый метод брутфорс. Чтобы избежать блокировки, каждый бот использует только одну попытку входа, переходя затем к следующему домену.

В ESET также отмечают, что Sathurbot использует в своих атаках XML-RPC API.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HealtHelp

Защита не очень сложная, ставим обычную капчу на вход или доступ к сайту, также включаем подтверждение авторизации по e-mail и все.
Если захотеть, можно полазить по движку и сделать авторизацию только напрямую с запроса, без апи 
=)

----------

